# Kicker's Front Row DSP/X-Over



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't normally visit the Kicker website as I don't much care for their speaker products these days. However, I did find something of interest. The Front Row DSP/X-Over looks promising even though it's a simple 3 way. 
Apparently this little box offers a digital crossover, time alignment and a couple of features I've been asking for since getting into car audio; clipping indicators AND clip limiters! I have a background in broadcasting and limiters have been a standard tool for that industry forever. Seems like a no-brainer to incorporate them into car audio. 
Here's the link...

FrontRow | KICKER

Looks interesting enough to try but, would be nice if they offered a 'step-up' model. Might be a good way to add DSP/T-A and go active on a budget while using old school headunits (example: Alpine 7909). 
Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Its interesting, but no EQ built in seems to hinder its attractiveness to me. Say if I walked into a dealer to purchase this, knowing I want a EQ, I would have to pony up $2-300 more, and by that time, I could have the Zapco processor with alittle money in my pocket, plus 2 more channels.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Im prob just different, if I had to add one piece of electronics in my chain and that was it, it would be a EQ. I would run passive with a EQ over active with just T/A, but like I said that might just be me.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Would a nice quality pre-amp (PAR-245 or PA-1) help offset the lack of an EQ? Just thinking out loud on this. 
Oh and Sonic sells these for $199 but, seem to be OOS right now. Better pics too.

Kicker Front Row ZXDSP1 (12ZXDSP1) Digital Signal Processor


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

PPI_GUY said:


> Would a nice quality pre-amp (PAR-245 or PA-1) help offset the lack of an EQ? Just thinking out loud on this.
> Oh and Sonic sells these for $199 but, seem to be OOS right now. Better pics too.
> 
> Kicker Front Row ZXDSP1 (12ZXDSP1) Digital Signal Processor


It very well would, but by the time you add something else in there (assuming purchasing new) you would be about the same price if not more than say the Zapco dsp8. You would only have added one piece in your chain still instead of 2 with the kicker and some other EQ. Plus the Zapco piece offers more eq ability than a 5 band 1/2 din. Even purchasing a used EQ, you wouldnt be far off in the price. PLus you would have 2 more channels available for processing. Atleast thats how I look at it.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

on a simple system, this might be a way to go.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Jroo said:


> on a simple system, this might be a way to go.


That's what I thought. The price on this processor is sure to come down and when it does, I may just pick one up. I'm thinking that combined with my Alpine 7903 and three PPI old school amps, this might work nicely!


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

This looks like a nice unit to be able to pair with a quality head that doesn't do full active like the Kenwood Excelon or a CDA117.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

How can someone effectively T/A an entire front stage with a single knob?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^Magic


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I thought the same thing until I read the owners manual. You use the front and rear channels for the front stage and tune them independent of each other using the switch.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

cajunner said:


> a button on the remote toggles front/rear pairs.


Front/Rear pairs not sure how that is effective. Which I believe is what Chef is saying to some degree.

IMO to T/A correctly you need to be able to adjust all of these independently.

L-Front
R-Front
L-Rear
R-Rear

Adjusting them in pairs is better than nothing I guess, hence the cost of this unit. I would not want that or see how that is even helpful if you want to truly do T/A adjustments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I just figured you could get something like the Clarion HU that seems a step above this for same price if not cheaper. Has a EQ, will T/A everything and crossovers for a 2-way plus sub. Plus it has some of the newer features for ipod/bluetooth controls. For the same stated retail price for the HU and this, I have no clue why anybody would want this.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^Could not agree more.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I would think that someone that has or wants to retain the stock head unit might like what this unit does.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

This does not look like OEM integration to me. No hi-level ins, no signal summing. I would think if this came out 15-20 years ago, some could get some use out of it, but by todays standards it lacks on all accounts IMO.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I didn't say that it has OEM integration/summing, I was merely pointing out why someone may find it useful. It is pretty inexpensive in comparison to other processors that have time alignment capabilities. Albeit, the more expensive units typically have many more features like OEM integration, equalization and etc... Let's say someone already has integrated their factory unit or has a head unit that they like and for about $199 they can add what looks to be a pretty good processor to their existing system.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

It'll do a 2 way front and sub.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

You dont need a computer to set it up and make adjustments... I like it!


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Micksh said:


>


Why can you only adjust the left side?


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

Because the time alignment is only for the drivers seat on this unit.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

It's a interesting piece. Reminds me of BITD when dealers would demo units like the epicenter or bass cubes etc. I think seeing and hearing it in action would sell it. Being able to turn the knob and hear the results in real time is appealing. I know I have a digital audio control processor and its a major pain to tune.


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm pretty interested in this unit to use with my factory system integration. I don't need any signal summing, so it looks like a nice system to run an active front stage with more flexible crossover options then is what is available on my amps. Could probably pick up a used eql or other eq and have a pretty sweet set up that retains the factory hu for under $300.

Another thing about this unit is, it allows people some flexibility in aftermarket hu's. Can buy one based on its other features and not be stuck with some terrible looking single din unit because you wanted ta and some basic crossover choices. As long as this unit has good sq, it will satisfy a large segment of the aftermarket audio community.


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

Most people want instant satisfaction, which this unit supposedly supports. So from what I am understanding, this might be the next big thing? Even if it doesn't work, great job Kicker for making a much simpler Dsp/x-over!


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Not the next big thing but apparently a market for it. For those that aren't tinker tolerant, lazy or intimidated by the super processors we all crave...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

jel847 said:


> Why can you only adjust the left side?


Because many people believe you don't need any T/A on the right side. I am not one of those people personally


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm not saying it doesnt have a place, but for a few dollars more you can get yourself into a good condition used full feature processor and start the learning process. There is plenty of info here to get you well on your way and moving in the right direction.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Found a pretty basic review of this piece. It seems to do what it claims, very well.

Stereowise Plus: Kicker Front Row Digital Signal Processor Review


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Like I said before not everyone owns a lap top or wants to have to use a computer to tune their stereo. That and it can be intimidating. This kicker unit certainly simplifies things.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

That review sucked but oh well. But I really like the unit, I LOVE to listen to live stuff and would really like to see what the unit could do. Just wondering what to do about EQ.


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

Could just grab a used 30 band eq for pretty cheap. Go with something like the audio control eql before the unit with either high or low level inputs. This is probably the route I prefer because it gives seperate l/r eq adjustments and can serve as a loc for simple oem integration.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

NucFusion said:


> Could just grab a used 30 band eq for pretty cheap. Go with something like the audio control eql before the unit with either high or low level inputs. This is probably the route I prefer because it gives seperate l/r eq adjustments and can serve as a loc for simple oem integration.


If you are going to do this you might as well buy a used H700/701 combo. No need for a computer, it easy and straight forward and less things to add to the signal chain.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

NucFusion said:


> Could just grab a used 30 band eq for pretty cheap. Go with something like the audio control eql before the unit with either high or low level inputs. This is probably the route I prefer because it gives seperate l/r eq adjustments and can serve as a loc for simple oem integration.


I would try a good pre-amp like the Audiocontrol Four.1 or go old school with a PPI PAR-245 or Rockford PA-1. Wouldn't have the exact control of the EQL but, might be pretty close.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

chefhow said:


> If you are going to do this you might as well buy a used H700/701 combo. No need for a computer, it easy and straight forward and less things to add to the signal chain.


While I realize that you can get quality equipment cheaper if you buy it used, personally I have an aversion to buying used after having been burned. If used is ok with you, financially you will be ahead. I would rather buy new from an authorized dealer in case of problems. Different wallets, different choices, whatever works for you. JPS


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Who's deck come withs a 3 band? With this deck with 3 bands in it, is your center adjustable along with your Q?


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Who's deck come withs a 3 band? With this
> 
> deck with 3 bands in it, is your center adjustable along with your Q?


Probably not?


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Who's deck come withs a 3 band? With this deck with 3 bands in it, is your center adjustable along with your Q?


Mine does have 3 bands parametric with adjustable Q but honestly it's not enough and I've never understood trunk mounted EQ's. It's a mid-level Sony and no I'm not attached to it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

cajunner said:


> I thought they all came with it?
> 
> I've got a DEH-P8MP with it.. it's from back in '03, I think.
> 
> ...


I am not sure really, I thought you might have been referring to OEM ones or something. Last decks I have used have been a Alpine W200, but that was with the 701, then after that I got a Eclipse 8443 off here for like $150, I think it was a manu refurbished or possibly new since it looked like its never been used in any way. I think I had to take the pre stripped parts off the wire harness. That eclipse has alot of DSP processing power. I do have a Kenwwod execlon on my test bench someone on here gave me, it does have a 3band with adjustable center and Q, just not that wide of a range to adjust the center. 

How would you compare using something like this Kicker to say the Alpine PXE-H650 that you can get for $280 new? I would think for the extra 80 bucks or so, the alpine will do wonders over this unit automatically for you in the calibration process.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

cajunner said:


> you can get it, but is it listed at 280 new?
> 
> I'm thinking that the 299 list price for the Kicker is quite a bit lower than the 450 list of the pxe h650.
> 
> ...


WoofersEtc.com - PXE-H650 - Alpine IMPRINT sound processor

I know there was a few work arounds with this unit like the MS-8 for calibration. Just thought that was a pretty good deal for the price, despite the work arounds.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

You can get the PXE-h660 direct from alpine for 250$
Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I think some guys are missing the point of the unit and it certainly wouldnt be for everyone. This is for the person that wants to tweak their audio a little bit, but doesnt want to go all in or spend a lot of money. I think back to the system that was in my GTI and this would have been great. That car had a nice deck(Eclipse 5303), decent speakers(JBL 504 GTis) in the front doors, and a sub with 2 amps. I could have slotted this in without a lot of hassle in the hatch and got some control. The deck had great sound quality but no features at all. I would have taken me all of an hour to have this unit wired and listening to it.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

Jroo said:


> I think some guys are missing the point of the unit and it certainly wouldnt be for everyone. This is for the person that wants to tweak their audio a little bit, but doesnt want to go all in or spend a lot of money. I think back to the system that was in my GTI and this would have been great. That car had a nice deck(Eclipse 5303), decent speakers(JBL 504 GTis) in the front doors, and a sub with 2 amps. I could have slotted this in without a lot of hassle in the hatch and got some control. The deck had great sound quality but no features at all. I would have taken me all of an hour to have this unit wired and listening to it.



Exactly! I would imagine there is a much larger market for a processor like this than this than a full blown dsp regardless of price....


----------



## arangov3 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting front row,how does this do vs alpines h100?


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

jel847 said:


> Like I said before not everyone owns a lap top or wants to have to use a computer to tune their stereo. That and it can be intimidating. This kicker unit certainly simplifies things.


I agree with this, not everyone has a laptop, and if someone does not have a laptop, they probably don't want to buy one just to tune their stereo. Zapco used to offer a remote tuning device for their processors, not anymore on the new unit, pc only.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Finally, a simple and affordable surround sound processor... I've been waiting years for this. 

This should give you a surround signal for your rear speakers, also called L - R, (Left minus right), AKA Hafler hookup. This is the basis for Dolby Pro Logic. All in a universal "black box". Nice.

While I currently have an old Sony MEX-DV2200 head unit with Dolby pro Logic for this purpose, I'm sure it won't last forever... when it bites the dust, I'll just go to the Kicker Front Row processor. I will also recommend it to family and friends as a simple plug and play option. 

I've been running surround sound in cars since the 1980's. Multi-channel is the way to go... it's not just for movies.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I am really considering this for my two classic cars. One has a RetroSound head unit and the other has a low end Alpine... does anyone have first hand experience with it??? I see nothing but be pros for my situation.


----------

